# My first(second) NPT



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Since my previous betta passed I have been slowly learning about cycles and proper betta care. I have been progressing a little at a time with live plants and such. My wife likes to call it my addiction :lol:

Here is my old tank when my previous betta passed. no heater, plastic plants, started as gravel then was glass beads with UGF









here is the same tank with a new betta and was planted with black betta sand, anubias and 2 compact sword plants, and a heater









Now i wanted something a little bigger and with a better filter. same plants and sand and heater.









Just added in one bunch of moneywort and one bunch of anacharis








The circle is the anubias rhizome and the squares are the compact swords








Here is a night shot with the "moonlight" feature on









Sorry for the blurry pics my cell phone camera didn't want to focus correctly sometimes. If you are wondering where my new betta is he is in QT for fin rot and to allow the new tank to cycle.

I would also like to thank all those who have helped answer my questions and set me straight me a few times. I am so glad I found this place, my wallet one the other hand not so much. But I wouldn't change it for anything because I learn so much everyday.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

NICE

I have a question is the moneywort pretty easy to care for? I am thinking of getting some myself if it does okay in lower light. 

I'm going to have to say your first tank looks a lot nicer with live plants, can't wait to see your tanks nice and full. xD even my tank would be cool if it was filled out more. (impatient)


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> NICE
> 
> I have a question is the moneywort pretty easy to care for? I am thinking of getting some myself if it does okay in lower light.
> 
> I'm going to have to say your first tank looks a lot nicer with live plants, can't wait to see your tanks nice and full. xD even my tank would be cool if it was filled out more. (impatient)


I know I am not the OP, and you asked them, but I just wanted to say thy money wort does pretty well in low light. Mine is growing like a weed in every tank it's in, some of which only get natural sunlight


Now--OP--your new set up will look absolutely amazing when it all grows in! One thing I do suggest though is moving the stem plants to the background. They grow like weeds, so they'll overshadow all of your rooted plants before long if you keep them up front like that.
It's all personal preference so don't think I'm telling you that you need to do that, just a thought!
Goodluck!


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

LadyVictorian, I am not sure but from what I have found from google is that it is an easy to grow and take care of beginner plant. I am all about the easy stuff right now since this is my first experience with plants. The anubias is more difficult if you don't follow the instructions like covering the rhizome with glass beads and smothering the poor thing.

aemaki09, I am all open for suggestions so don't worry. My wife and I decided to just plant everything at random and leave the original three plants where they were. one of the features I do like about the tank is the LED's are in clusters of three and there are three clusters. One on each side and one in the front to fill the tank with light.

Just to make sure I am understanding you. let's say Group 1 is the anubias and swords and Group 2 is the moneywort and anacharis. Are you suggesting that Group 2 goes to the back and to move Group 1 towards the middle or even front of the tank? or do I have my groups wrong which wouldn't surprise me? 

I have somewhat of a green thumb and it's better suited for the landscaping around my house. So this new wet green thumb is totally new to me.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You are correct! Group 2 in back, group 1 would go in the middle or sides.
You could also get some foreground plants (ones that stay short) to be in the front, stuff like dwarf baby tears, anubias nana/petit, dwarf hair grass, Pygmy chain sword, stuff like that, and it'd fill up the rest of the space if you wanted to do that


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My anubias is grown on lavarock so it's good, also has some java moss with it.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok. I will move the groups around tonight when I get home. I will let the plants and my wallet get more established before adding in more plants. It will keep my wife happy too :lol:

I thought about driftwood but never about lava rock. Seems like a perfect alternative. Thanks LadyVictorian for the new idea


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

It looks super cool. Love the moonlight feature!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Lava rock is great and makes it easier to move the stuff around if you needed to. Just get fishing line to hold it down and you can even get java moss to grow on the rocks IT LOOKS SO PRETTY. Just added mine into the tank today and both my snail and fish are going crazy over it xD they were so excited.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks tilli94

LV. have any pics of your rock? I want to see what they got excitied about


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I love that second tank, design..everything. Looks good Infinite!


----------

